# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch đảo Bali: đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật

## danghung

Trong cuốn tiểu thuyết Ăn, Cầu nguyện, Yêu, hòn đảo Bali xinh đẹp là điểm kết thúc của hành trình tìm kiếm bản thân của nữ nhân vật chính, song lại là khởi đầu cho một tình yêu đích thực. Bạn có muốn trải nghiệm điều tương tự không?

*Đổi tiền
*
Việc đầu tiên phải làm khi đặt chân tới Bali là đổi tiền. Tại sân bay quốc tế Ngurah Rai, bạn sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy dãy quầy đổi tiền (Money Changer) dài với cả chục kiost. Tỷ giá quy đổi giữa đồng USD và đồng Rupiah của Indonesia tại đây nhìn chung khá tốt (1 USD đổi được gần 9.000 IDR). Bạn nên đổi lượng tiền đủ để trang trải cho ít nhất một nửa số ngày bạn lưu lại tại Bali. Một lưu ý cần phải thuộc nằm lòng đó là không bao giờ đổi tiền trên phố, dẫu các quầy đổi tiền vỉa hè có tỷ giá hời đến đâu chăng nữa. Hãy chọn một quầy Money Changer có bảng niêm yết rõ ràng với tỷ giá hợp lý, thay vì đổi tiền ở các quầy vỉa hè để chuốc lấy nguy cơ bị đổi tiền giả hoặc bị lừa.

*Ổ điện*

Để chuẩn bị cho bất cứ chuyến đi nào, bạn hãy chủ động sắm trước một ổ chuyển đổi đa năng có thể giúp bạn kết nối các thiết bị điện vào bất cứ ổ điện nào trên thế giới. Các khách sạn và nhà trọ ở Bali thường cung cập ổ chuyển cho du khách. Tuy nhiên, trong nhiều trường hợp, các ổ chuyển này không tương thích với thiết bị điện của bạn. Vì thế, nếu bạn có ổ chuyển đa năng (giá khoảng 70.000 đồng), bạn sẽ chẳng cần phải quá lo lắng với các thiết bị mang theo như điện thoại, máy ảnh, máy tính xách tay.

*Ăn*

Ẩm thực là một nét thú vị và độc đáo của Bali. Bạn sẽ có rất nhiều lựa chọn để thưởng thức nét văn hóa ẩm thực riêng có ở nơi đây. Tuy nhiên, với người lần đầu tới đảo Bali, đừng bỏ qua món babi culing - một kiểu thịt lợn quay đặc trưng, đặc sản bia Bintang, bánh gạo màu sarad, thịt nướng satay...
_

Bữa trưa trong một nhà hàng ở Kintamani, với view tuyệt đẹp nhìn ra núi lửa Batur._

Nếu chưa tới thử món babi culing tại quán ăn trứ danh ở thị trấn nhỏ Ubud trên đảo, bạn sẽ bị coi là chưa tới Bali. Quán ăn này nằm không xa khu Cung điện Hoàng gia và luôn đông nghịt khách du lịch đủ các màu da. Quán phục vụ thực khách theo phong cách khá giống với các quán cơm bụi ở Việt Nam: khách ngồi ăn trong không khí nóng bức, ngột ngạt, chật chội nhưng lại vẫn cảm thấy thích thú khi được thưởng thức món đặc sản đậm chất Bali.

*Chơi*

Tại Bali, chèo thuyền đổ thác (white-water rafting) là một hoạt động thú vị, pha chút mạo hiểm. Những du khách chưa từng được trải nghiệm loại hình này chắc chắn sẽ có ấn tượng khó quên. Hãy tưởng tượng bạn sẽ đi trên một con thuyền và tự mình sử dụng mái chèo để vượt qua các khe suối. Dòng nước tung bọt trắng xóa mang lại cho bạn cảm giác mát lạnh, còn những cú lao thuyền qua những đoạn thác nhỏ lại khiến bạn phải hét lên thích thú.

_Đi thuyền ngắm cá heo ở biển Lovina._ 

Nếu có thời gian, bạn có thể tới bãi biển Lovina ở phía tây bắc của đảo Bali. Đây là nơi có tour đi ngắm cá heo buổi sáng vô cùng lý thú. Trong những ngày thời tiết đẹp, bạn sẽ có cơ hội được ngắm những chú cá heo bơi lội tung tăng ở ngay bên cạnh thuyền của mình. Mỗi tour đi thuyền ra biển ngắm cá heo có giá khoảng 60.000 - 80.000 Rupiah/người, bao gồm cả ăn sáng. Các tour thường bắt đầu từ sáng sớm tới 9h sáng hàng ngày.

Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể khám phá hệ sinh vật biển đa dạng và tuyệt đẹp của Bali bằng cách đi lặn biển có bình dưỡng khí (scuba diving), đi lặn có ống thở (snorkeling), đi câu cá và đặc biệt là lướt sóng - loại hình thu hút rất nhiều du khách tham gia.

Sau những giờ vui chơi, nếu cần "đổi gió", bạn có thể thưởng thức những điệu nhảy truyền thống của người dân Bali như điệu múa tập thể Kecak, múa dân gian Legong...

*Đền đài, thắng cảnh*

Điều nổi bật đầu tiên nhất định phải kể tới tại Bali là hệ thống các ngôi đền, với con số thống kể chưa đầy đủ lên tới hàng chục công trình lớn nhỏ khác nhau. Ngôi đền quan trọng nhất trên đảo Bali là đền Besakir, tức là đền Mẹ. Ngôi đền này ở ngay cạnh ngọn núi Gunung Agung, ngọn núi cao nhất trên đảo Bali với độ cao 3.142 m. Các ngôi đền đáng chú ý khác trên đảo Bali lần lượt là Tanah Lot, Taman Ayun, Ulu Watu, Ulun Danu...

_Đền Ulun Danu trên hồ Beratan._

Ngoài các đền đài, đảo Bali có rất nhiều thắng cảnh hấp dẫn, xứng đáng được bạn đưa vào lịch trình. Bạn có thể đi ngắm những ruộng bậc thang xanh ngắt, chiêm ngưỡng núi lửa Batur.

*Di chuyển*

Hệ thống xe công cộng trên đảo Bali không thật tốt, vì thế, bạn sẽ phải lựa chọn giữa hai cách di chuyển sau đây: thuê xe máy hoặc thuê ôtô. Việc thuê xe máy đòi hỏi phải có bằng lái xe theo chuẩn quốc tế, tuy nhiên trong thực tế đây không phải là trở ngại đối với đa số du khách. Giá thuê xe vào khoảng từ 60.000 tới 100.000 Rupiah mỗi ngày.

_Loại xe 7 chỗ thường được khách du lịch thuê để di chuyển trên đảo Bali._ 

Nếu bạn đi nhóm đông người, thuê trọn gói một chiếc ôtô là một lựa chọn không tồi. Loại xe phổ biến phục vụ du lịch ở Bali là kiểu xe 7 chỗ gọn nhẹ. Giá thuê dao động từ 450.000 tới 500.000 Rupiah. Các lái xe sẽ kiêm luôn hướng dẫn viên du lịch cho bạn. Họ không chỉ tư vấn cho bạn những lịch trình hợp lý mà còn giúp bạn tìm khách sạn với giá cả phải chăng.

*Mua gì?*

Bali không chỉ là một thiên đường du lịch mà còn là một thiên đường mua sắm tuyệt vời đối với khách du lịch. Sự khéo léo và tinh tế của người dân Bali giúp họ tạo nên những sản phẩm lưu niệm, đồ thủ công, trang sức, tác phẩm nghệ thuật có giá trị thẩm mỹ cao.

_Những quả trứng được vẽ các họa tiết sặc sỡ, đẹp mắt._ 

Bạn nên mua sắm tại các thị trấn nhỏ như Lovina, Ubud, vì giá cả ở đây sẽ rẻ hơn so những thành phố như Kuta hay thủ phủ Denpasar. Tuy nhiên, một điều bạn luôn phải nhớ đó là đừng bao giờ quên mặc cả, thậm chí là mặc cả bằng một phần tư đến một phần năm mức giá mà người bán đưa ra. Hãy kiên trì trả giá và bạn sẽ mua được những món đồ với giá rẻ hơn rất nhiều mức giá ban đầu.

----------

